# To anyone who knows JAPANESE CLOTHING BRANDS



## Asagiluv1626 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there everyone




I'm trying to find sites that sell Japanese brands such as Algonquins, h.NAOTO, Putumayo, etc., for decent prices. So far, all the things I've seen have been in the $70-$300 range D': And, at the moment, I'm afraid the most that I can pay would be around $40-$55. Is there anyone that would know of a site that sells clothing from these brands for a price in that range??? I know it's crazy to ask, seeing as the lowest sale price from any of these brands would be around 60 to 70 dollars, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask :3Thanks!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 2, 2008)

have you tried ebay? you can find almost anything on there for less than instore or online. It's all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 2, 2008)

i 2nd ebay.

ive looked up japanese sites that ship clothes to the US (well cosplay/lolita clothing sites) and they were all expensive (not including shipping).


----------



## Asagiluv1626 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've combed through eBay so many times &gt;.&lt; Most of it is still to expensive...either that, or I just don't see anything that I like enough to spend money on, such as hoodies and stuff like that lol


----------

